# Anyone bought land from Forestry Commission Scotland?



## UniqueD (19 May 2020)

As above, 

We are looking to gain access to some land. One of our preferred options is via a clearing on Forestry Commission land. So mu questions are: 1 , Are they easy to deal with?  2, Would they give us an access without having to purchase? 

Many thanks for any experiences.


----------



## planete (19 May 2020)

i do not know about Scotland but they used to charge a fortune for access in the New Forest.  Best ask them.


----------



## UniqueD (19 May 2020)

planete said:



			i do not know about Scotland but they used to charge a fortune for access in the New Forest.  Best ask them.
		
Click to expand...

Oh ok, that's not great to hear  the opening is already a grassy clear way through with maybe 3 trees that could do with coming down. I'm hoping it would be really straight forward but maybe wishful thinking lol


----------



## UniqueD (19 May 2020)

I have sent them a map and an equiry but not heard back from them.


----------



## MrsMozart (19 May 2020)

What sort of access do you want?

I've heard that they will give permits to ride through some of their land.


----------



## HeyMich (19 May 2020)

Speak to the Access Officer for the region that you are in. Our AO is great, he's happy for us to put a gate in to get direct access, but we have to pay costs. You can only ask!

.


----------



## UniqueD (19 May 2020)

MrsMozart said:



			What sort of access do you want?

I've heard that they will give permits to ride through some of their land.
		
Click to expand...

It would be a stoned vehicle access. I have 20 acres of land that I have no access too and my daughter would like to open a small livery yard in the middle of the forest.


----------



## UniqueD (19 May 2020)

HeyMich said:



			Speak to the Access Officer for the region that you are in. Our AO is great, he's happy for us to put a gate in to get direct access, but we have to pay costs. You can only ask!

.
		
Click to expand...

That's good to know. Thank you for the reply  I've sent them an enquiry but not sure if anyone is available to answer these questions at this moment.


----------



## MrsMozart (19 May 2020)

UniqueD said:



			It would be a stoned vehicle access. I have 20 acres of land that I have no access too and my daughter would like to open a small livery yard in the middle of the forest.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for her!


----------



## UniqueD (19 May 2020)

MrsMozart said:



			Fingers crossed for her!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that is very kind. Hopefully we can get something in place. The only access to it is up a narrow private lane and through a friends 4 acre field. The resident at the end of the private lane is not keen on anyone using it. Understandable really.


----------



## HeyMich (19 May 2020)

UniqueD said:



			Thank you, that is very kind. Hopefully we can get something in place. The only access to it is up a narrow private lane and through a friends 4 acre field. The resident at the end of the private lane is not keen on anyone using it. Understandable really.
		
Click to expand...

It's quite common for nasty folk to hold you ransom over such access issues - get something sorted, and in writing, as soon as you can! There's a saying (at work, in a professional site investigation/prospecting capacity) that if there's no access, there's no site. Good luck!

.


----------



## MagicMelon (19 May 2020)

I know a lady who had an agreement that she could use an existing forestry track to get to her house (as to go round the usual road was miles out of the way if she was on the other side of the hill). She never had any issues, no idea about buying it though


----------



## Jenni_ (4 June 2020)

First of all it will depend on the agency - Forestry Commission Scotland is now devolved and split into two - Forestry and Land Scotland, and Scottish Forestry. I'd imagine land access / sales will fall under Forestry and Land Scotland. 

Where about is the land? I worked for them until mid 2019 so I could maybe help with a name and a contact to speak to directly


----------



## Joolzz2021 (20 April 2021)

Jenni_ said:



			First of all it will depend on the agency - Forestry Commission Scotland is now devolved and split into two - Forestry and Land Scotland, and Scottish Forestry. I'd imagine land access / sales will fall under Forestry and Land Scotland.

Where about is the land? I worked for them until mid 2019 so I could maybe help with a name and a contact to speak to directly 

Click to expand...

I'm wondering if you can help me. I'm looking to find out more information on a property owned by the forestry commission but not getting anywhere with the people I have spoke to so far. Do you know who I need to speak to regarding property in Ayrshire, Scotland? Many thanks, sorry it's a bit off topic to the original question.


----------

